# Green Light Fishing light



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried to build one of these? I am interested in building both a small light, and a larger ones. Here is a link to a site that has plans to build one. Right now I dont have the $$$, but if anyone has anythign to share or discuss on this topic. 

I guess the key is the DC Ballast, I think they can be mail ordered cheaper from other site. Maybe +/_ 18$.

http://www.wcnet.net/adc/order.htm

:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Make sure you stay on NJ side of the bay as it is Illegal in DE. I have heard that they work great.

Heres a link with more info on how they work.
http://www.eveningsecretfishing.com/


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

talked to a rep about those a few weeks ago....the photos were unreal....could be worth the $$....stripes and crappies should LOVE em


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice but who is going to lugg all the crap around to use it off a jetty or pier. I use one on the boat but it runs off outlet on the gunale. to much stuff!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

they sell premade battery operated ones at cabelas and other fishing stores


----------

